# Anyone buying Jewelry for the better half this Xmas? Great deal here...



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ernest Jones are offering some very good buys just now, like 50% of your second item, gift vouchers for purchases and a few nice sale items. 
I just saved over £1k buying a couple of sale items and getting the second (already half price), at half price 

Wifies Birthday's next month, as is Christmas 

http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/

Gary


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Ernest Jones are offering some very good buys just now, like 50% of your second item, gift vouchers for purchases and a few nice sale items.
> I just saved over £1k buying a couple of sale items and getting the second (already half price), at half price
> 
> Wifies Birthday's next month, as is Christmas
> ...


Keep promoting them mate. I work at HQ for Signet which owns EJ and H.Samuel :thumb:

All the help we can get going into a crucial xmas period for retailers


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

have you noticed a slow down ?


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

**HINT HINT** AHEM, *ATTENTION KARL!!*

somebody needs to pm him.. oh, and his email is [email protected]... you want the mobile number?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Yes, we are down quite abit on last year but thats to be expected in the current climate. Everything hinges on Xmas


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Missus enjoys a nice bit of "Tom" for xmas but she is going to have to wait until i get my bonus in the new year!


----------

